# 2009 Halloween Forum Shirts AND MORE - Call For Design submissions - Hurry



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome, can't wait to see everyones designs.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Great news larry. Are we still going to be able to get hoodies this year also?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oooooo. Can't wait to see some designs. 

Too bad I can't draw...hmmm...I do know someone that can though...and has the perfect art already....I'll run see about permissions...


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Can anyone vouch for the print quality of cafe press? I ordered a shirt from them years ago and it was about as quality as an iron-on transfer. Fell off after a few washes. I've heard similar complaints from other people. Has anyone heard similar stories? Or has cafe press improved their printing process?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds like it kinda depends. 

Mini-review of CafePress's direct-printed t-shirts


----------



## UknowMyname (Sep 19, 2008)

found this on amazon.com

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: CafePress.com


1 of 1 people found the following review helpful:
5.0 out of 5 stars Walken 2008, November 1, 2005
By explosivo (Baltimore, MD) - See all my reviews
Cafepress is quickly handling all of their previous issues and becomming the definative site for buying unique/custom designs. They now offer the buyer a choice between direct printing and heat tranfer so you dont have to worry about fading. I've bought a bunch of stuff but my most recent purchase was some Walken 2008 bumper stickers from the link above, and they actually turned out better than I expected. Resolution was awesome and the colors matched perfectly. Im a cafepress costumer for life. A++


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I have used cafepress over the years.

They used to be very bad quality. A couple of years ago, the changed their methods and the quality improved a lot.

Last year, I bought 3 shirts and they all still look perfect with no issues.

The reviews that were longer than 1-2 years ago are not relevant as they have improved since.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Fantastic guys, thank you! I feel very reassured now. I can't wait to get one of these! I know one of you ghoulies will come up with something I will love to wear. Thanks Larry for setting it up


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes, through cafepress.


malibuman said:


> Great news larry. Are we still going to be able to get hoodies this year also?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Larry, do you reccomend the heat transfer, or the direct printing?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Larry, do you reccomend the heat transfer, or the direct printing?


 Some people prefer heat transfer. I prefer direct printing when possible as it generally lasts longer (opinion)

However, heat transfer the old-school is not nearly as good as the newer ways.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*CafePress.com - IslandCryptKeeper's Testimonial*

I've been using CafePress for years. I have dozens of stores, and I've ordered about 50 products from them. Most of the shirts I've purchased have been excellent quality and I count them among my favorite clothing. One time, I received a shirt that was of not-so-good quality (misprint?) and I wrote them an email. They refunded me and let me keep the shirt. In my experience, they've always been excellent in their customer service. Their products are of a very good quality, and they offer a service that allows organizations to order shirts/apparel in a new way that keeps us from getting stuck with a box of extra small T-Shirts that nobody wants. I was actually thinking earlier today that I should suggest this to Larry. Looks like great minds think alike 

I've also been superbly happy with their bumper stickers. I'm a bit of a bumper sticker nut, so I've ordered dozens from them. I've always been very pleased with the quality of the products, make sure you meet, or exceed their recommended dpi and you'll get great products.

I was actually working on a new design before I read this message, I just posted it at CafePress.com/ThisIsMyHearse


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

*Can't wait to see this years designs*

This is always the high point of the year, to see the great art work and to be able to vote to pick a favorite.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

So, no posting designs in this thread? Also, some of my favorite shirts are just black and white. Are you looking for color only?


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

The price point on the cafepress custom stuff seems pretty high? 24.99 for a T-shirt?

Have you considered Customink.com? My price point on my t-shirts from them are $11.45 each. Toss in shipping and you at $14.00 each.. A hoodie- $19.55 instead of $34.99. Only problem is- they will not direct ship to multiple locations. You would have to get a pre-paid order from each member, size and then ship from your location. 

The more items you order the cheaper it is per item- get 50 lets say and now your t-shirt price is below $10 each. 

Just a thought?


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I am new to the forum this yr so I have not seen the shirts from the past, does anyone have some pictures of the designs so I can see what has been done before?


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Larry, How about printing a few black shirts or hats with either glow in the dark, or black light reactive ink???


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

scourge said:


> So, no posting designs in this thread? Also, some of my favorite shirts are just black and white. Are you looking for color only?


Submit any art that you wish that fit the criteria. 1 color is fine. Members will vote for the best design.





Head Hauntcho said:


> The price point on the cafepress custom stuff seems pretty high? 24.99 for a T-shirt?
> 
> Have you considered Customink.com? My price point on my t-shirts from them are $11.45 each. Toss in shipping and you at $14.00 each.. A hoodie- $19.55 instead of $34.99. Only problem is- they will not direct ship to multiple locations. You would have to get a pre-paid order from each member, size and then ship from your location.
> 
> ...


We normally have done shirts this way prior. However, due to many requests this year (and that the season is almost here), I have chosen a solution that ships directly to members including those in most countries that also offers other products.
Actually, the base price for white shirts start at $8.99 on cafepress. I went to Customink.com and the shirts black shirt with full color actually are more expensive and take longer to ship. It seems that may be a good solution for some things, but not for this. Thanks though.





Empty_W said:


> I am new to the forum this yr so I have not seen the shirts from the past, does anyone have some pictures of the designs so I can see what has been done before?


I will post some of the old designs soon. For the moment, you can use the search functions and search for things such as 2007 shirts etc..


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Our previous designs can be seen in my album: Halloween Forum - larry's Album: Forum Shirts

2004-2008


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

So I am assuming doing it this way will give us a much longer window of opportunity. How long will they remain available on cafepress? I think indefinitely would be great, then people could go back and purchase previous years shirts if so desired. I also think having a year somewhere in the design would be good.


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

any pictures of prior years?


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Look at the last post on page 2 of this thred for the link.



victoria1313 said:


> any pictures of prior years?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Some items will be online for only the season. Some will remain online longer.

The year will be considered.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*I'm Confused!*



larry said:


> *Resolution:*
> 300 DPI Low quality images cannot be used as it will result in poor quality merchandise.


Larry,

Did you mean that, or did you mean, "300 DPI. Low quality images cannot be used as it will result in poor quality merchandise." ? Note the hard stop after 300 DPI. I hope 300 DPI is a desired attribute, as over-300 DPI results in some pretty darn big files.

v/r
IslandCryptKeeper


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes. Should be 300 DPI.

I corrected the wording. Thanks 


IslandCryptKeeper said:


> Larry,
> 
> Did you mean that, or did you mean, "300 DPI. Low quality images cannot be used as it will result in poor quality merchandise." ? Note the hard stop after 300 DPI. I hope 300 DPI is a desired attribute, as over-300 DPI results in some pretty darn big files.
> 
> ...


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I definately have to get me a shirt or hoodie this year.


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

hmmmmm, given my penchant for designing/art for the deranged and twisted i should probably submit something...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm in. 

I do this sort of thing professionally, and it would be awesome to do something Halloween-y with my skills.


----------



## Deicide6funder (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm definitely entering the contest!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm down. Cartoonist/artist with some skills to pay the bills.


----------



## Deicide6funder (Oct 11, 2008)

I sent a message with some questions but i'll have the art done in the next few weeks! You can visit my websites here w/ my portfolio!

MySpace.com - BDL DESIGNS (Gone on Vacation!) - 21 - Male - Guadalajara, Jalisco - myspace.com/brutaldisorderlogos
Brutal Disorder Logos - I - Obscure and Extreme Art


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The font for the logo is posted (for windows). Logo is just that font with the H and F in caps.

If anyone requires a .TIF or .EPS of the logo, please let me know and I can provide for you.

Thanks all!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

It's good to know they ship worldwide.
Larry, Thanks for taking us overseas members into consideration.

Do you know if they accept Paypal as a method of payment?


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm bored and have plenty of free time, you can totally count me in on this.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

OMG, cafepress.com is a BRILLANT idea!!! That should keep everyone happy indeed!  I am so freakin' excited to see the designs all of you talented members submit! I so look forward to this time of year. I LOVE shirt time!!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Ive just submitted my entry....
and might as well work on some more...


Ruggerz


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking foreward to seeing all of the shirts


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Can't wait....


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Ahh cool I use Cafepress as well..Pretty much the only place to pick up REPO merchandise at a fair price 

Can't wait to see what we'll be wearing for 2009 heh we almost have a different shirt for every day of the week


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Baron Samedi said:


> It's good to know they ship worldwide.
> Larry, Thanks for taking us overseas members into consideration.
> 
> Do you know if they accept Paypal as a method of payment?


 
*From the website:::*



CafePress.com accepts credit cards, CafeCash and CafePress.com gift certificates as payment. We accept Visa, MasterCard, Discover, American Express and check cards (as long as they are connected with one of the major credit card companies listed above). You can safely enter your entire credit card number via our secure server, which encrypts all submitted information. 
Paying by Check Card? If you're paying with a Visa Check Card, or MasterMoney Card enter it as if it was a regular credit card. 
We're sorry but we do not accept checks, money orders, or paypal at this time.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

My question is, what sizes do they go up to? I need a 4X, I'm 6'9".


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Uncle Steed said:


> My question is, what sizes do they go up to? I need a 4X, I'm 6'9".


 I believe up to 3X on most styles. Looks like no 4X


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah, thanks. Well, I might be able to make a 3X work. Usually they go for "big" and not "tall" and they're just too short. Oh well.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

moonstarling61 said:


> *From the website:::*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

my pleasure  I was on cafe press lookin at Repo stuff anyway..so 
Very excited to see this years design for the forum


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, I finally found someone on here taller than me. I get 3x cause im 6'6". Last winter coat I bought I had to get 6x for the sleves to be long enough.




Uncle Steed said:


> My question is, what sizes do they go up to? I need a 4X, I'm 6'9".


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Baron Samedi said:


> It's good to know they ship worldwide.
> Larry, Thanks for taking us overseas members into consideration.
> 
> Do you know if they accept Paypal as a method of payment?


Maybe someone else knows for sure, but doesn't paypal still do that Virtual Debit card where they assign you a card # so you can use your account?

I know I used it a few years back but now I have a paypal debit card.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Will we be able to vote for a smaller pocket design on the front of the shirt (such as the HF logo), or will the front design layout be fixed (large and centered)? If there is going to be a large design on the back, I would prefer the front to have a pocket design.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

We will vote for full size graphics. However, I will make (almost) every type of product that cafepress offers available including pocket design.

I will do my best to accomedate.


Haunter said:


> Will we be able to vote for a smaller pocket design on the front of the shirt (such as the HF logo), or will the front design layout be fixed (large and centered)? If there is going to be a large design on the back, I would prefer the front to have a pocket design.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

larry said:


> We will vote for full size graphics. However, I will make (almost) every type of product that cafepress offers available including pocket design.
> 
> I will do my best to accomedate.


Ohhhh. I wanted to do a design with a small graphic over the left pocket area with a large design on the back, but wasn't sure if that was allowed. If/when you post my submission, I'd reverse the front/back graphics for that option.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Deadline is almost here. Make sure that your submissions are to specifics and rules. There are a few submissions that are not to specs.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I have sent emails to all of those who I have received submissions from. If you did not receive an email from me today, then I did not receive your submission.

There were quite a few that were not to specs meaning that if they were chosen to be on shirts, the quality would not be good enough. Some great designs too. If you received a message from me that the images were not to specs, please re-export / re-save images to specifications so that we can use your images.
Thanks much!
(Great images)


----------



## iHalloween (Oct 13, 2008)

Ohhhh I can't wait to see all the designs!!!!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Some EXCELLENT submissions have been received!

I need a few days to go through them and confirm that the specs are perfect (and a few other things that need to be done) and then we will move to the next step.

Thank you all who sent the submissions. They are fantastic.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Can't wait to see them & get my vote in!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Slight delay with this...sorry. My full time work is keeping me extremely busy.
Plus...will take a little extra time for a reason that you will be very happy with.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

The suspence is killing me...... =)


----------



## iHalloween (Oct 13, 2008)

Literally!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

how much longer????


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Big apologies. I had a family emergency this weekend and was not able to get online all weekend. I have to first catch up on my work for my full-time job, then I will get right on this.
Very sorry for the further delay.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

No problem Larry - hope your family is okay!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I missed out last year. How do I make sure I get my T this year?


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so excited! Sorry to hear about the family emergency! Hope everyone is doing okay...


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cant wait to see what you fabulous designers have come up with! Larry, I hope all is well with your family!


----------



## The Great Boodini (Aug 7, 2009)

*Hats?*

Someone had mentioned hats previously...Is that a possibility/option?
Even w/o the about-to-be-revealed graphic, one with the "HalloweenForum.com" logo in font would be great.


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

Oh hats would be great!!!


----------



## fritzthefox (Aug 15, 2009)

I've been using Cafepress, Zazzle and Printfection for years, and none of these services require artwork over 200 dpi for shirts. (The additional detail would be lost because of the tendency of the ink to bleed into the fabric). Cafepress and Zazzle offer the best quality printing. Zazzle and Printfection offer a larger printable area than Cafepress. Cafepress has the most traffic. Zazzle and Printfection offer the best profit margin. Printfection offers the widest variety of shirts and colors. Cafepress requires a monthly fee to enable you to sell more than one design per item type in your shop. 

FYI.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Since the images may be used for other items other than these shirts, 300 dpi is what is desired.



fritzthefox said:


> I've been using Cafepress, Zazzle and Printfection for years, and none of these services require artwork over 200 dpi for shirts. (The additional detail would be lost because of the tendency of the ink to bleed into the fabric). Cafepress and Zazzle offer the best quality printing. Zazzle and Printfection offer a larger printable area than Cafepress. Cafepress has the most traffic. Zazzle and Printfection offer the best profit margin. Printfection offers the widest variety of shirts and colors. Cafepress requires a monthly fee to enable you to sell more than one design per item type in your shop.
> 
> FYI.


----------



## fritzthefox (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry, not meaning to argue. It certainly doesn't hurt to have a higher resolution. Just sharing what slim knowledge I have of the POD services.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Ummm....

I sent in my design....

and have not received a email in response, and have not been online for a week....

Any ideas whats happened?

Ruggerz


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

You should have received something saying it was acceptable or not. If you have not, then please re-send ASAP.


ruggerz said:


> Ummm....
> 
> I sent in my design....
> 
> ...


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I actually did send you a response on July 30. I will send it to you in a private message now. (your image was not to specs).

If you re-sent it to specs, I did not receive it.


ruggerz said:


> Ummm....
> 
> I sent in my design....
> 
> ...


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I just sent an email to all members who submitted a qualified graphics. If you did not get an email from me within the past 24 hours, then contact me ASAP as I will be implementing things very very soon.

(great things to come)


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Okay!

I was very very very very (x 999) impressed with the submissions for this year's products. 

This year only (probably) we are going to do things a little different.

Since we are going through cafepress...we do not have to have the pre-order process. I do not have minimums and art set up fees.

What does this mean? It means that there will be MULTIPLE shirts this year...and hats..and mugs...and...whew!

We are STILL going to have a vote for the best shirt so that the artist can get their free shirt. I sent an email to all qualifying artists to verify this is acceptable with them. Everyone wins.

Some of the shirts (including black) can only have one printed side, some can have two. But there will be great options.

These items will all be sold at cost with no mark up this year at all (thanks to our advertising being sold out this year/we all benefit from sponsorship).

Because of the amount of products/variations etc and the size of these graphics, it will be another few days before these are available.

OMG! These are great graphics. (you will see soon)


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Its happened again.....

Larry, Do you mind sending the email again and putting it in a PM aswell, I have fixed the issue now so no more problems should occur......


Thanks

Ruggerz


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

OMG, Larry you're enthusiasm is infectious!! And I thought I was psyched before... come on, let's see them!! I can't wait any more!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

AGGGHHHHHHH!!! This is like waiting for the Great Pumpkin to come.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, multiple designs on products that can be customized this year! Everybody's a winner!


----------



## briwesk (Aug 11, 2008)

oh Larry this sounds great! I cannot wait to see the designs!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

The waiting is killlllliiinng me toooo!!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Im good for everything....

Sounds like a good plan.....


Cant wait to see other peoples designs...


Ruggerz


PS any idea when the poll will be up?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I just sent one final email to the artists for the shirts for final approval since there are going to be A GREAT selection.

Everything should be a "Go" in about 24 hours...

This is one of those years that I really hope that we get A LOT of members posting pictures in their shirts. Get ready!


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

i might buy a shirt


----------



## briwesk (Aug 11, 2008)

I. Am going to buy atleast 2 shirts. If the place u have the shirts being sold at have other things like mugs/ or anything else I'll prob pick that up too


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't wait, I can't wait!!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Some nice designs coming.
There's just an issue with two-sided printing.


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

The anticipation is killing me!!!!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Still waiting to hear back from a couple of artists. Hopefully will soon.


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hurry Hurry, I want a shirt!!!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

Any news yet?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Waiting to hear from one more person. If I do not hear by them towards the end of the day, I will proceed anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

It is time!!!
Shirts are ready.
Voting is ready!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/80407-halloween-forum-shirts-vote-buy.html


----------

